# For WorldMark Owners



## mtngal (Jun 17, 2006)

Are there any WorldMark owners on this board who do not regularly monitor any of the WorldMark boards?

If so, there's a person who is very dear to many of us  in need.  CarolAnn is the person who developed the Owner's Education program and moderated the official WorldMark bulletin board.  She's a wonderful person who spent many years giving so much to make WorldMark owner friendly and helping anyone who would ask for assistence.

She's now the person in need - she lost her job at the beginning of the year, she's undergoing chemo for cancer and the owner of the house she was renting decided to move back into it, leaving her with the chore of relocating while undergoing chemo.

Several WorldMark owners have organized a number of fundraisers to try to raise money for her, and there's a bank account set up for donations (Julie Hankin and Jim Pappas set it up and loads of other people have jumped in to help).  If you would like to help, there's information on the WorldMark Forum ( http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php?Cat= ) in the Coffee Shop section (you have to be registered on the site to access this section).  I wasn't involved with setting this up - I just think it's a wonderful idea and want to get the word out to as many people as possible.


----------



## gloria (Jun 18, 2006)

mtngal -- 

THANK YOU for posting the information about carolann......

i wanted to add -- anyone who wants to help, another option is to send an email to: forcarolann@gmail.com -- someone will answer you, with direction/answers in ways you can help this most deserving person, in a most difficult time in her life......

in a world where we often times feel that there's "nothing i can do," here's a chance to make a BIG difference on one person's life.....


----------

